#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Shanghai - First 5G Demonstration City in China

## Bhavya

Shanghai city in China has established the first 5G demonstration zone. By this, it becomes the World's first city with a 5G network which allows citizens to experience advanced communication technology. Users can download in 600 Mbps speed. 5G network is smarter and faster than the 4G network.5G stations are being installed in all around China. Shanghai also aims to initiate nearly 100 innovative companies specialised in experimenting 5G-related applications as 5G is the next generation network. In future 5G network will demonstrate all over the world. 


Guys, what is your expectation about the 5G network?

----------

